# Snowshoe Hare for the stew pot...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Went out on Wednesday, with a couple of buddies, to do some hunting. It was -15c so we took air rifles instead of slingshots (would prefer using my SS). Anyways, I found this guy hunkered down in the alders...

15 yard head-shot (through dense alder bushes)
Crosman Phantom .22
Centerpoint 3-9×40ao optics
Crosman Premier Hollow Point pellets









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

still looks tastier than my chicken legs right now.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I slow cooked him with potato's, carrots, parsnips, mushrooms, onions, and bacon....And some lu'sknikn on the side (Mi'kmaq frybread)...the meat fell right off the bone!

I love chicken though...Eat it all the time...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

